# American seeking job placement in KL, Malaysia



## Mabe (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi! 

I am born and raised in USA. Visited Kuala Lumpur in 2010 and have seen many opportunities in Malaysia that I'd love to be a part of. 

I have 2 years of working experience with data collection firms, banks and retirement planning companies in the USA. I will be graduating with a Degree in Lakota Studies (Heritage/Arts/Social) this June and I currently have a GPA of 4.0. Have been awarded with "The Dean's List" and "The President's List" through my university in Spring Semester of 2009, Spring Semester of 2011 and Fall Semester of 2012. 

Skills / Interests / Additional Info :
Proficient in computers (proficient in Office Programs, Image Editing Software, Video Editing Software, virus and malware removal). Able to proofread spelling and grammar of English. Able to do physical work (involves self in exercise, long distance running, and martial arts). Grew up as part of indigenous culture (member of the Oglala Sioux Tribe [Oglala Lakota Tribe] of South Dakota, United States). Interest in culture/social affairs, arts, writing, nature, animals, plants, medicine and volunteer/charitable work.

I am over 25 years of age and I am planning to get a job in KL by July of this year, as I would like to start up my career as soon as I have graduated. 

If you are interested to know more, kindly get back to me asap and I will be more than glad to send my resume and recent photo in!

Thank you!


----------



## omores (Jan 22, 2013)

Mabe said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am born and raised in USA. Visited Kuala Lumpur in 2010 and have seen many opportunities in Malaysia that I'd love to be a part of.
> 
> ...


Think you'd better go through a headhunter / through internships into multinationals here. It's harder for SMEs to hire you as they will need to apply for work permits and etc. For these smaller companies, the cost and effort to get the permit just does not justify hiring a fresh grad from overseas...


----------



## Nemo. (Feb 13, 2011)

You are too young inexperienced to have much chance of a job as an expat. Best you get some experience and skills before moving abroad. An internship is often for those sent over - and not perm. Regs say 27 min age unless lots of reasons (and fees) to get employment pass (22 for some IT jobs). Malay has has growing grad unemployment btw


----------

